
Hints of life on Venus: Scientists detect phosphine molecules in cloud decks - dvaun
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-hints-life-venus-scientists-phosphine.html
======
dvaun
Here is their research published in Nature:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-020-1174-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41550-020-1174-4)

